# Selaginella ucinata



## Criteria (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi, has anyone grown Selaginella Ucinata in their viv?

I've planted some in mine and it's early days, but it's not exactly thriving.

Any tips?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## moricollins (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't keep it, but from what I read it needs quite high humidity, likely not a great choice for a tarantula setup. 

I've been trying to find A. uncinata for my dart frog tanks but no success around me


----------



## Criteria (Jul 15, 2019)

Took me a while to find it here in the UK too.

Fortunately, it's in my millipede tank and there's plenty of humidity in there.

Guess I'll just have to keep an eye on it for now and see how it goes.


----------



## MasterOogway (Jul 21, 2019)

High humidity, medium-ish light. Too much light will burn it, and it really dislikes going dry at all. At least in all my tanks.  YMMV. I can't kill it though, it's taking over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Criteria (Jul 21, 2019)

MasterOogway said:


> High humidity, medium-ish light. Too much light will burn it, and it really dislikes going dry at all. At least in all my tanks.  YMMV. I can't kill it though, it's taking over


Thanks for the info, that's almost exactly the conditions it's in.

It's doing much better now, and starting to spread so I'll need to keep it in check if it tries to take over.


----------

